# أرجو من الأخوة المساعدة



## حسام86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

إذا فرضنا أنه لدينا خط مياه 3" كيف يمكنني أن أعرف كم فرع أستطيع أن أسحب منه وما هي أقطار الفروع المسموحة التي يجب أن أسحب من هذا الخط 
الرجاء المساعدة لضرورة العمل



ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميدو الغريب (24 نوفمبر 2015)

يوجد جدول يحدد تقريبا عدد الفرعات بالكود المصرى صفحه رقم 148 جدول 3-10
الطريقه الافتراضيه لتصميم مواسير التغذية

قطر ماسورة التغذية بالبوصهعدد فرعات التغذية المكافئة لماسورة التغذية و التى باقطار ( بوصه )  1/2 3/411 1/41 1/22 2 1/23 4   1/21         3/431       1 621      1 1/410421     1 1/2156321    2 32126321   2 1/25620106421  3 88321596321 4 181663218126321


----------



## حسام86 (24 نوفمبر 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر على المساعدة


----------

